# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  add input boxes to same page having grid

## Ken Ambrose

Hi,
  My users need to do some data entry in text boxes on a page where I am also displaying a grid.  How do I add input form elements on a page with a grid so that I can capture and process the data entered on my input elements along with any form variables that the gridd will submit?

Thanks!

----------


## Frank Kwong

use magiccell to create the INPUT box and capture the submit.

------------
Ken Ambrose at 10/10/01 7:19:24 PM


Hi,
  My users need to do some data entry in text boxes on a page where I am also displaying a grid.  How do I add input form elements on a page with a grid so that I can capture and process the data entered on my input elements along with any form variables that the gridd will submit?

Thanks!

----------


## Frank Kwong

Now, I understand your question as to insert your own INPUT boxes in the SelectItem grid and then submit them altogether with the &#34;buy&#34; button.

try this ->

do a magiclayout and export the entire grid w/o displaying. Scan the HTML source and  find the </form> or <form> or any convinent and unique place to insert your INPUT code, keep track of your input names and then display the session var. It&#39;ll look just like the normal display  plus you&#39;ll have your boxes.....



------------
Ken Ambrose at 10/10/01 7:19:24 PM


Hi,
  My users need to do some data entry in text boxes on a page where I am also displaying a grid.  How do I add input form elements on a page with a grid so that I can capture and process the data entered on my input elements along with any form variables that the gridd will submit?

Thanks!

----------


## Ken Ambrose

Hi Frank,
 I was able to create the magiccell input fields on the page, but only by using an additional ASPDB instance on the page.  Unfortunately then the data entered into those additional fields won&#39;t be submitted when the dbSelectedItemMacro submits the ASPDB instance which is displaying the grid.

--ken 


------------
Frank Kwong at 10/10/01 8:52:53 PM


use magiccell to create the INPUT box and capture the submit.

------------
Ken Ambrose at 10/10/01 7:19:24 PM


Hi,
  My users need to do some data entry in text boxes on a page where I am also displaying a grid.  How do I add input form elements on a page with a grid so that I can capture and process the data entered on my input elements along with any form variables that the gridd will submit?

Thanks!

----------


## John

Hi Ken,

I recently did exactly this on a programming project with ASPdb.  Contact me at john@majormicro.com if you&#39;re interested in some consulting on how it can be done.

Thanks,
John


------------
Ken Ambrose at 10/11/01 2:59:09 AM


Hi Frank,
 I was able to create the magiccell input fields on the page, but only by using an additional ASPDB instance on the page.  Unfortunately then the data entered into those additional fields won&#39;t be submitted when the dbSelectedItemMacro submits the ASPDB instance which is displaying the grid.

--ken 


------------
Frank Kwong at 10/10/01 8:52:53 PM


use magiccell to create the INPUT box and capture the submit.

------------
Ken Ambrose at 10/10/01 7:19:24 PM


Hi,
  My users need to do some data entry in text boxes on a page where I am also displaying a grid.  How do I add input form elements on a page with a grid so that I can capture and process the data entered on my input elements along with any form variables that the gridd will submit?

Thanks!

----------


## Frank Kwong

To help out this customer, I moved one of the .NET feature to ASP-db2002 as -
X.dbTextAnchor=&#34;(;,)Index,Anchor text;....repeat&#34;

Index location is pre-determined and 1= before grid table 2=after grid text table (all within <FORM>s etc......

Sorry about taking consulting business away form you as this one is already done...


------------
Frank Kwong at 10/10/01 9:43:56 PM

Now, I understand your question as to insert your own INPUT boxes in the SelectItem grid and then submit them altogether with the &#34;buy&#34; button.

try this ->

do a magiclayout and export the entire grid w/o displaying. Scan the HTML source and  find the </form> or <form> or any convinent and unique place to insert your INPUT code, keep track of your input names and then display the session var. It&#39;ll look just like the normal display  plus you&#39;ll have your boxes.....



------------
Ken Ambrose at 10/10/01 7:19:24 PM


Hi,
  My users need to do some data entry in text boxes on a page where I am also displaying a grid.  How do I add input form elements on a page with a grid so that I can capture and process the data entered on my input elements along with any form variables that the gridd will submit?

Thanks!

----------

